

MHacks - "The Most Epic Hackathon Ever" - rjvir
http://mhacks.org

======
igul222
This is sensationalist flotsam- how can you call a hackathon that hasn't even
happened yet "the biggest" and "most epic"?

~~~
jtdaugh
Word is there's gonna be Red Bull girls there :D

~~~
chriwend
Yea damn dude that's why my girlfriend won't let me come.

~~~
gailees
no way!?

------
TheBizness
Should be interesting to see how this goes considering this is only the second
hackathon ever held at Michigan.

~~~
gailees
Inaugural MHacks!

~~~
mhseiden
Nope. Definitely the second MHacks.
<https://www.facebook.com/events/430667410314875>

~~~
gailees
that was a different event

~~~
mhseiden
With the same name, same logo, same sponsoring parent organization, held at
the same university? I also distinctly recall a meeting where the executive
director from the last hackathon, who is now running this one, informed the
members former team that you would be joining on for this semester's MHacks.

Please, do explain how this MHacks is inaugural or different.

~~~
ianpaschal
Exactly lol

------
mattste
I can't wait. This is going to be huge.

------
nielsenn
I'm a student at Michigan, can't wait!

------
soodorama
oh what basis can they claim that they are the most epic?

~~~
dcesiel
It's Michigan For god sakes!

~~~
gailees
THE BIG HOUSE!

------
gailees
damn this site is sexy

